# Six of World Top Ten Shopping Malls are in China



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

*World's Largest Shopping Malls Compared*
Information was compiled from several different sources and so may not be consistent or entirely reliable.

Shopping Mall Year 
Opened GLA* 
Square feet
(Square meters)
Total Area Square feet
(Square meters) Stores Comments 
*South China Mall Dongguan, China*
2005
7.1-million
9.6-million
1,500
Currently the largest shopping mall in the world, but it will soon be eclipsed by at least two other Chinese malls.

*Golden Resources
Shopping Mall
Beijing, China*
2004
6.0-million
(560,000)
7.3-million
(680,000) 1,000+ On 6 levels, located near the Fourth Ring Road, west of Beijing. 
*West Edmonton Mall 
West Edmonton, Alberta, Canada * 
1981 3.8-million
(350,000)
5.3-million
(570,000)
800 Largest shopping mall in North America; includes indoor wave pool, amusement areas, hotel, restaurants; 20,000 parking spaces. Official site. 
*Beijing Mall
Beijing, China*
2005
3.4-million
(320,000)
4.7-million
(440,000)
600 Has 4 levels of shopping with interior residences; located near Fifth Ring Road, southeast of Beijing.

*Panda Mall
Chengdu, Sichuan, China * 
3.2-million
(300,000) 

Information on hand is not complete. Official site. 
*Grandview Mall
Guangzhou, China*
2005
3.2-million
(280,000)
4.5-million
(420,000)

No details available.

*South Coast Plaza
Costa Mesa, California, USA*
1967
2.7-million
(250,000)

280 Largest shopping mall in the United States (by gross leaseable area). Official site. 
*Aricanduva Mall
Sao Paulo, Brazil*
1991
2.6-million
(242,000)
3.7-million
(342,000)
535
Largest mall in Brazil; part of a complex of 3 shopping malls with a total area of 11.8-million sq ft.

*Chia Tai Square
Shanghai, Jiangsu, China*
2005
2.6-million
(240,000)


News releases in late 2005 touted it as "Asia's biggest shopping mall," but several other Asian malls appear to be considerably larger. 

*Mall of America 
Bloomington, Minnesota,
USA*
1992 2.5-million
(230,000)
4.2-million
(390,000)
520
Largest shopping mall in the United States (by total area); includes a theme park, entertainment district, and aquarium. Official site. 
*Oriental Plaza
Foshan, Guangdong, China* 
2.5-million
(230,000)
8.6-million
(800,000)



*Sawgrass Mills 
Ft. Lauderdale, Florida, USA * 
2.5-million (230,000) 
300
This sprawling, open-air mall, contains mainly discount outlets, along with restaurants, cinemas and other entertainments. Official site. 

*Del Amo Fashion Center
Los Angeles, California, USA*
1975
2.5-million (230,000)

300
Del Amo straddles several blocks in the city of Torrence, part of the Los Angeles metropolitan area. Official site. 
*Mall of the Emirates
Dubai, United Arab Emirates*
2005
2.4-million
(225,000)

350 One complex in a vast entertainment and consumer-oriented district; encloses a 400-meter indoor ski slope.


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

Impressive. Lots of big malls to go around for lots of people.


----------



## kashyap3 (Jul 11, 2006)

what was this ranking based on?

customers? design? layout? size?


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Bravo China! :applause:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Maybe, I thought one of the best happen to be in my backyard...lol!

Intersting to know about China's malls, how does this list came about?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is the link

http://www.easternct.edu/depts/amerst/Malls.htm


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

kashyap3 said:


> what was this ranking based on?
> 
> customers? design? layout? size?


----------------------
ALL ！！
RANK 100 MAYBE 70 IN CHINA


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Guangzhou Teem Plaza: 130 million customers in 2005

Is it the shopping mall with the world's most customers?


----------



## jamesinclair (Mar 21, 2006)

"Largest mall in Brazil; part of a complex of 3 shopping malls with a total area of 11.8-million sq ft."

This list is wrong. Since 1991 there have been many "Brazil's biggest" malls


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

^^Four Philippine malls should've made it to the list. (All more than 300 000 sq m GLA)


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

cosmoManila said:


> ^^Four Philippine malls should've made it to the list. (All more than 300 000 sq m GLA)


any links or pics?


----------



## kashyap3 (Jul 11, 2006)

i'm pretty sure the world's largest mall in terms of size of the complex is the west edmonton mall...


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

oliver999 said:


> any links or pics?


http://sminvestments.com/Prime/Supermalls.php?


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

cosmoManila said:


> http://sminvestments.com/Prime/Supermalls.php?


The list shows the malls that have been built by 2005. this mall was still u/c at that time


----------



## ereck (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## OettingerCroat (May 24, 2005)

est-ce que c'est vraiment???? ce n'est pas possible!!!!


----------



## zergling (Jul 5, 2004)

kashyap3 said:


> i'm pretty sure the world's largest mall in terms of size of the complex is the west edmonton mall...


It's North America's largest, but not in the world.


----------



## gaoanyu (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah, I am always impressed by the sizes of shopping malls in China.
Every city or town I go to, there seem to be a big shopping mall.


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

kashyap3 said:


> i'm pretty sure the world's largest mall in terms of size of the complex is the west edmonton mall...


No, the one in the Philippines is the biggest.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow, look at the South China Mall...

9.6 million square feet, 1500 stores...I would want to walk through that often...

Does anyone know how much Dubai's new mall will be?


----------



## kashyap3 (Jul 11, 2006)

why bother, they'll porbably pump more money into some other "THE LARGEST ****" project before you even realize it


----------

